# Wolf Tag



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

They went on sale Friday...I happened to be in Utah yesterday and picked mine up this morning. $11.50...non residents will pay $186.00 plus license. Season dates and the quota haven't been set yet...but should be similar to 2009 and 225 wolves...with hunting season starting with the bow hunts Sept. 1.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

you need a tag to shoot those things?


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Make us proud Fishnaked!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought mine online yesterday.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> you need a tag to shoot those things?


Nope. Just a firearm or a bow. Now if you wanna be legal and be able to tell anyone about the hunt, or have the hide tanned, or the wolf mounted ..... you might want that tag. Otherwise it's SSS.
:mrgreen: _(O)_

Fishrmn


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Fishrmn said:


> ...Otherwise it's SSS.
> Fishrmn


 :O||:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

kill_'em_all said:


> Fishrmn said:
> 
> 
> > ...Otherwise it's SSS.
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

